
Show HN: Greypad – App for Reading Sensitive Documents in Public - greynote
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1450783054
======
greynote
Hi everyone,

We just released Greynote[1], so we are making Greypad free for this weekend
(normally $10). Greypad is completely ad-free, so I hope that you get a chance
to try it. Any feedback would be very much appreciated.

If you are interested in having your organization participate in our
beta/pilot program for Greynote, please drop me a line at cto@greynote.io

Have a great weekend!

[1] Greynote:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1441767538](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1441767538)

------
infinitone
Not sure if i get it. So instead of home screening, locking phone, putting
down the phone... you're going to use AI to solve it?

~~~
greynote
Hi infinitone,

Putting my phone away is the first thing I would do if someone were trying to
look at my screen while I reviewed a confidential document.

Greypad is designed for situations where you might not be aware that other
people are looking at your screen at all, i.e.: someone standing behind you in
a line, sitting behind you on a train, etc.

~~~
greynote
Follow up: We've also noticed that a lot of our downloads this weekend came
from countries with high degrees of censorship.

